# Championship! Here we come!



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

> While the indecisive P.J. Brown remains in limbo — but still a possibility to join the Suns once the season begins — the team will begin auditions for a vacant reserve big man spot today with Elton Brown, Vitaly Potapenko and Michael Ruffin all coming to town.


Wow! Talk about great backup options.....hmmm, do we want Sean Marks in their for his great D, or should we put in Ruffin to take over down low? The possibilities are endless!


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Dude, Vitaly Potapenko? On this roster?! That's not even fair to add someone of such immense talent to a core like this! It's like throwing gas into a forest fire! LOTS OF GAS!

I think I'm dying on the inside.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

hey, at least amare's achilles tendon is fine after the bowen kick...


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Jesus, how cheap is your owner?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jizzy said:


> Jesus, how cheap is your owner?



Apparently, not as cheap as 23 other owners who have less than 69M payroll as the Suns currently have.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Back up the truck! Everyone get on! Next stop, the NBA Finals.... ok, it's kinda the last stop, but you know what I'm getting at

We're gonna win it all this year!


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

lol? How does this bode for suns? Will Ruffin and co. be a useful pick-up?


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

bircan said:


> lol? How does this bode for suns? Will Ruffin and co. be a useful pick-up?


Well, they would be 6 fouls that we don't use, so that could be something. Ruffin is probably the best of the group, and he's a decent defensive player/rebounder. He won't ever get in the game though, by my estimation. Sean Marks is better than him, and Sean Marks isn't looking to get an awful lot of PT. I imagine Boris will be our back up PF/C, Barbosa will be the back up PG/SG, and D'Antoni will throw DJ or Alando out there for whatever minutes are left over.

This is, of course, a guess. Knowing D'Antoni, it's probably what will happen, at least.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

when I skimmed through the first post I read "Elton Brown" as "Elton Brand"


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I wish elton brand haha. But seriuosly..what the hell is with all these stiffs? Can't we at least get some guy with potential, jeez. Elton brown seems like the best choice to me...Vitaly ****in potapenko...are you ****in kidding me, hes worse than slava. Sometimes the suns just piss me off.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Why not just wait for the Birdman?

He would fit in nicely with your team


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

the formula for beating the Spurs in the playoffs involves having Karl Malone, and a crap backup center.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

If the birdman finds himself here, the Suns will be the greatest team EVER!


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

the suns window closed when they traded kurt thomas, whos gonna guard tim duncan? They have a better team on paper last year with kurt thomas and they lost, this year there gonna get swept.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Didn't Ruffin throw the ball in the air not high enough and the Mo Pete caught it and put the game into OT and the Wiz lost in OT? 
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dIzDsYHZvDU"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dIzDsYHZvDU" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

**** that guy.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Elton brown is gone, Lakers signed him. Looks like another old big stiff is coming to phoenix!


----------

